# Vote for Love



## Olly Buckle (Feb 8, 2009)

I have decided not to include my poem on baseball in the voting, how do you compare a semi humorous poem about baseball to two excellent love poems? Instead I am going to exercise my authority (Not much) to declare myself the winner of that section.
 Please cast your votes and decide which of our two worthy entrants should decide the next subject to write on.


----------

